

Ask HN: Tech news for people who hate tech news? - rmorabia

Is there any daily newsletter that curates only the most important things in the startup&#x2F;tech world?
======
Huhty
Try [http://tech.snapzu.com](http://tech.snapzu.com) or
[http://business.snapzu.com](http://business.snapzu.com)

------
27182818284
I would recommend the New York Times technology section

[http://www.nytimes.com/pages/technology/index.html](http://www.nytimes.com/pages/technology/index.html)

and the MIT Technology Review, which even has a "You may have missed" section
of important tech news
[http://www.technologyreview.com/](http://www.technologyreview.com/)

